# Ceado E6 timer grinder



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

What do you guys think of the Ceado E6 timer grinder will it work ok with my Synchronika?


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

I think the lack of a display will drive you crazy within a week of trying to dial it in. And then when you try to upgrade it you'll be stuck with it because displays are de rigeur on OD grinders. It has a 300w motor. It is quiet though, and they are well built. But your options at that price point are many.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok you mean a digital display ?


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

yes, you've seen the youtube videos for it? I love Ceado as a brand, but I can't afford an E37S. The E6 V2 has a lovely grind quality, but at that price point can you think of any on demand grinder that doesnt have an information display?

The E6 is an uprated E5, not a minimalist E37S.

Cleaning and dialling in will be a nightmare imho. Have you been able to determine a retention figure?


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Imho the Rocket Fausto might be a good all rounder to compete with the E6, but for a Synchronika I think a more powerful motor might be a better match.

Possibly check out Compak E5, Olympia 75E hi-speed Mythos, Zenith 65E. I think I saw the Olympus for £899 inc. A bit more £ than the "Braille Control" E6, but a major improvement on it in every way. And you do have an ECM! At the E6 price point the Compak gets consistently rave reviews.If it has to be Ceado, the E37J is a bit of a wild card with 64mm burrs, but much nicer than the E6 V2 to live with!?


----------

